# What is the best movie with a slingshot in it?



## Karloshi (Apr 6, 2021)

Following on from another thread about old movies it got me thinking. What is the best movie with a slingshot in it?

Sent from my SM-J330F using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

Savages


----------



## Karloshi (Apr 6, 2021)

Searching for it i find a 2012 Oliver Stone film or another from 1974. 

Sent from my SM-J330F using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

Karloshi said:


> Searching for it i find a 2012 Oliver Stone film or another from 1974.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J330F using Tapatalk


 it's on ROKU on CRACKLE. andy griffith is in it.


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

Steven Kings "IT" and "Thinner". Also "The Mummy Returns"

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

hoggy said:


> Savages


I saw it on TV when I was a kid... it is the movie that introduced me to American style "wrist-rockets".

Then I searched for it and found it on youtube.


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

Monsters University. At 1:16 is the scene. My kid is a fan of this movie.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

i will be watching that movie with my grandson tomorroh for sure will lookfor it-and point it out,lol


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

skarrd said:


> i will be watching that movie with my grandson tomorroh for sure will lookfor it-and point it out,lol


Heck yeah! It's a good one.


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

Slide-Easy said:


>


Now that is wild!


----------



## bottlecap (Jan 16, 2021)

A little known cult classic, Goldslinger, the movie that catapulted Sean Connery's career to the moon. Roger Moore passed on the spot because of a nasty hangnail. 









Tim


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Stephen King "Graveyard Shift"


----------



## Karloshi (Apr 6, 2021)

bottlecap said:


> A little known cult classic, Goldslinger, the movie that catapulted Sean Connery's career to the moon. Roger Moore passed on the spot because of a nasty hangnail.
> View attachment 359455
> 
> 
> Tim


Interesting to know Bond shoots OTT


----------



## bottlecap (Jan 16, 2021)

and who can forget, The good, the bad, and the...










T


----------



## bottlecap (Jan 16, 2021)

Alright, two more and I'll stop, SERIOUSLY did not mean to hijack your thread karloshi, but I like the idea and, well, there just aren't that many movies with slingshots in them so I had to use a little artistic license to create a few that we would have liked to have seen(?)...and hopefully some of the y'all are getting a chuckle or too, that's the sole intention...


















T


----------

